# Routing unter Win98



## Housemeister (27. November 2003)

Hi @ all

Ich habe ein Problem 

Ich möchte ein Netzwerk bauen mit ca. 20 PC`s (alle WIN98)
ein Rechner davon ist der Win98 - Server der soll  DSL routen über JANA-Server als Proxy - Server.

Server = 2 NIC`s je 2 IP`s \ wir wollen mit dem JANA - Server alle PC`s routen

Problem bei Win98 : Ich habe keine (fast keine) Ahnung wie man das Routing bei Win98 einstellt der Rest geht   /   mit W2k ist das alles kein Problem aber wir haben (?leider?) keine Lizenzen für W2k .....

Wer kann mir helfen bei - ROUTING Win98 -  VIELEN DANK 


MfG der housemeister !


----------



## Sinac (27. November 2003)

Macht das nicht der Jana Server für dich? Weiß garnich ob Windows 98 das kann, und selbst wenn - 
Setz Win98 niemal als Server ein, egal für was, da kommt es auf Zeit viel
günstiger ne Win2K Lizenz zu kaufen, da haste weniger Probleme mit, oder
noch besser nimmste Linux, weil sicherer, stabiler, und alles umsonst

Greetz....
Sinac


----------

